# renewed my alabama license



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

well, i let my previous alabama freshwater license lapse for the past year or so, but since saturday was renewal day, i went ahead & renewed & headed to my favorite fishin hole. got checked by the game warden just before launching, so the license paid off already! fished from around 3:30 to sunset. ended up with 9 bass, including a 3lber and the 5lber in the pic. others were dinks. 5 lber jumped all over a 3/4oz red eye shad in the blue gizzard shad color. caught others on a variety from small xrap, fluke, & 3/8oz lipless crank.. great day over all.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

where were you at,dosen't look like perdido!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I was gonna order mine on line, but I'v never done something like that, is that how you did yours? Where abouts did you go in Al.?


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Unc! glad to hear ur on the fish, ive been slackin off and sleepin more, lol, gotta get back at it.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

LoCo2fish said:


> where were you at,dosen't look like perdido!


 pm sent


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Trucker said:


> I was gonna order mine on line, but I'v never done something like that, is that how you did yours? Where abouts did you go in Al.?


 pm sent


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

we need 2 go soon. lemme know!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job Unc! glad to hear ur on the fish, ive been slackin off and sleepin more, lol, gotta get back at it.


 weneed 2 go soon.. lemme know!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advise, will be ordering mine today.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I ordered mine on line and it was a piece of cake. Didn't think it would be that easy. It's amazing what an ole fart can accomplish nowadays!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Trucker said:


> Well, I ordered mine on line and it was a piece of cake. Didn't think it would be that easy. It's amazing what an ole fart can accomplish nowadays!


way to go! maybe see ya out there.


----------

